
Elon Musk: There's a 'one in billions' chance our reality is not a simulation - fjordan
http://mashable.com/2016/06/02/elon-musk-simulated-reality/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822302)

